# اقوال في الحب والرومانسية (متجدد)



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

* كل واحد يدخل يقول*​
 *مقوله في الحب والرومانسية *

*او حكمه في الحب *

*في انتظار مشاركاتكم*

​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

*لا تحاول البحث عن حلم خذلك وحاول ان تجعل من حالة الانكسار بدايه حلم جديد​*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

*لا تحزن لانك لم تجد من تحيا له *
* ولكنك ستجد من يحيا لك*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

*يسألونى لماذا هى دون غيرها أقول فى سعاده*
* لأن أجمل واقع يكون أجمل من كل الأحلام*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

*أروع اللحظات عندما تستطيع أن تبتسم للألم* 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2012)

*أستفتحك أنا ....*


*لما اللى قدامك تشوفه واللسان يتلجم*
*ويروح الكلام منك وقلبك اللى يتكلم*
*ولما الحبيب ينجرح وأنت اللى تتألم ...*
*ولما يمشى من قدامك تلقى النهار ضلم ...*
*تعرف أنك طبيت ..*
*هههه ...*
*ووقعت يامعلم ...*​​​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

*  لاتحزن اذا جاءك سهم قاتل من اقرب الناس لقلبك فسوف تجد من ينزع السهم ويعيد لك الحياه والابتسامه*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أستفتحك أنا ....*
> 
> 
> *لما اللى قدامك تشوفه واللسان يتلجم*
> ...




هههههههههه حلوه يا عبود

في انتظار المزيد


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

* لا تبكي علي اي علاقه في الحياه لان الذي تبكي من اجله لايستحق دموعك والشخص الذي يستحق دموعك لم يدعك تبكي ابدا.*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

* اذا سألك أحدهم سؤالا عن الحب لا ترغب في اجابته، ابتسم واسأله: لماذا ترغب في معرفه الإجابة؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه حلوه يا عبود
> 
> *في انتظار المزيد*


*لأ المزيد هيودى فى داهية ..*
*هيتخانقوا عليا ...*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ المزيد هيودى فى داهية ..*
> *هيتخانقوا عليا ...*
> *ههههههههه*​




ههههه لالالالالالالالالا اتكل علي الله ومش تخاف


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

* الحب يجعل الزمن يمضي والزمن يجعل الحب يمضي*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 أبريل 2012)

اجمل حب واعظم حب هو حب يسوع المسيح


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

تمام يا استاذي

شكرا ليك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 أبريل 2012)

يولد الأنسان بشعور الحب تجاه أمه..
فلنبحث عن شعور الحب حين ولدنا...
بقلمي..​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 أبريل 2012)

عندما يتكأ الأنسان علي عرش الأحزان..
فحتما هناك من سلبه عرش السعاده..
بقلمي..​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 أبريل 2012)

لو أننا وصلنا للنجوم يوم ما..
فليس هناك داعي للأحلام..
فليس هناك من طمع بأعلي منها..
بقلمي..​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 أبريل 2012)

المصير يتحدد بالتصرفات..
فلا تلوم غيرك علي مصيرك..
بقلمي..​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 أبريل 2012)

عندما تجد العشق بداخلك..
فحافظ عليه حتي أن لم يجدك هو..
لأنك أن أهملته ستكون كاذب المشاعر..
بقلمي.​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 أبريل 2012)

أذا رأيت فتاه وأعجبت بها..
فلا تلمح لها بذلك لأنها ستنكرك..
بل أنتظر حتي يصبح أعجابك عشق ..
فتذهب اليه رغم عنك لتعترف لها..
ولن تأبه أن أنكرتك حينها..
لأنك عاشق ..والعشق أعمي التصرف..
بقلمي..​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 أبريل 2012)

الشاب يطمع فى أن يكون احد نجوم السنما..
لكنه لا يفكر لحظه أن كل هذا تمثيل..
بقلمي..​​


----------



## استفانوس (30 أبريل 2012)

*هل تستطيع ؟

 ان ترجع النهر من المحيط 

 هل تستطيع ؟

  ان تطفى نور الشمس وتجعل القمر مكانها

 هل تستطيع ؟


 ان تجعل من الفحم الاسود منازل خشبية جميلة تسكنها*

*
 بل هل تستطيع ؟*

*
 ان تجعل المستحيل امرا ممكنا*

*
 بالنسبة لي هذه الامور خارقة عن الطبيعة*

*
 لكن استطيع فعل اعظم منها*

*
 هو ان اقول لعدوي اني احبك واصلي من اجلك*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2012)

عَشَقتُك .....اعذُرنى لم استَطِع كتابتها مِن أول مَرَة أجبَرَنى خجلى على مَسحِها مرات ولكن لم تَكُف يدى عن كِتابَتها فاستَسلَم خجلى  لإلحاح قلبى  فِعلَه فِعلَ كُل قاضى ظالِم لا يَنصِف المظلوم إلا بَعد لجاجة ...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2012)

أغلَقت عيٌناي و ذَهَبتُ بخيالِى بعيدًا لبلادٍ لا تَضَع حِدودًا للعشقِ  لَكِنى لَم  أجِدَك فأدرَكتُ إن كُل ماهو مَمنوعٍ مرغوبٍ .....


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2012)

تَغيب أيامًا ثُم تَظهَر فَجأة رِفقًا بِى يا حَبِيبِى فأنا لَم أعُد قَادِرَةُ عَلَى الصَومِ أيَامًا ولا عَلَى الإفطَارِ دُون إنذَار....


----------



## Samir poet (30 أبريل 2012)

*يلا اجمد تقييم ليا على هذة الجملة 
الجبارة المحطمة للقلوب
وتغزو العيون
*​*
** افتقد الضحكة التي ابتهج بها. افتقد الدموع التي تناديني كي امسحها *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 أبريل 2012)

_*كان بينا شوق و حب ضيعتهم بلوى بوذك

الله يحرق الحب ويحرق اللى يشوفك 


*_​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

* الحب شيء عظيم والدليل علي هذا حب اللة القدير*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

* الشخص الذي يُحبك هو الذى يبحث عنك وهو فى قمة انشغاله .. وليس فى قمة فراغه*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

*الإنسـان الـطــيـب في هــذه الحيـــاة مـثــل القـلــم الـرصـــاص !*

*  تـبــريـــه الـعـثــرات لـيكـتـب بــخـــطٍ أجـمــل*

*  حـتــى يـُفـنــَى الـقـلــــــم*
*  ...*
*  فـلا يبـقـى لـه إلاَّ جـمـيــل مـا كـتــب !!*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

*مإآ آجمَلٌ آنُ ترَىُ إبتسآإمةِ أقِـرَبْ آلنّـِآسْ !*

*  {وَ} تعلَمُ آإنّكِ آإْلسّببُ . . . ♥*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مايو 2012)

*رجــــل الله ,, يأخذ بنت الله ,, من يد الله ,, في توقيت الله​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 مايو 2012)

*عـنـدمـا لا تــجــد أحـداً يــســمــعــك ... اكــــتُـــب ... فـالـورقـة كـفـيلة بأن تُـــنــــصِـــت لــقَــلــمَــك .."*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مايو 2012)

*لا تشمت ولاتفرح بمصيبة غيرك...و إياك أن تسخر من شكل احد .. فالمرء لم يخلق نفسه ..ففي سخريتك .. أنت في الحقيقة تسخر من الذي صنع .. الذي أبدع وخلق وصور*​


----------



## jajageorge (3 مايو 2012)

نتولد ونكبر ونحن نبحث عن الحب الى ان نجد المسيح ومنه نحب الجميع من الاعماق


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2012)

*الانسـان  المـتـواضـع لا يـقـول كـلمـه تـقـلل مـن شـان احـد ولا يـتـصـرف تـصـرفـا  يــخــدش شـعــور احـد او يـجـــرحــه او يـحـط مـن كـرامـتــه*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 مايو 2012)

*لمـــا بفكــــر انك تفكرى ان انا مش بفكر فيكِ الفكرة دى بتفكرنى افكرك ان انا مش ناسيكِ *​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

*آحيآنآ تبگي ..*
*  و لآ تدري مآ آلقصة ..!!*
*  غير آنگ تعبت ..*
*  من گل شيء*​


----------



## jajageorge (12 يونيو 2012)

قد تنمو الصداقة لتصبح حباً ، ولكن الحب لا يتراجع ليصبح صداقة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يونيو 2012)

لن اكثر من الكلمات ولن احاول اختيار الطفها حين اريد اخبارك بانى فتاة غيورة تعشقك بشدة و تغضب جدا حين ترى فتاة اخرى تحاول و لو حتى الحديث معك .. فاحذر جنون امرأة غيورة  لن تتوقع ما تستطيع فعله فى نوبات غضبها ...


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> لن اكثر من الكلمات ولن احاول اختيار الطفها حين اريد اخبارك بانى فتاة غيورة تعشقك بشدة و تغضب جدا حين ترى فتاة اخرى تحاول و لو حتى الحديث معك .. فاحذر جنون امرأة غيورة  لن تتوقع ما تستطيع فعله فى نوبات غضبها ...


لنجعلها دراسه هادئه للموقف أن أمكن دكتوره..جذبتني الكلمات دي..
أقتبااس
اخبارك بانى فتاة غيورة
أقتبااس
فاحذر جنون امرأة غيورة
راائع بحق ..أنتي هنا جمعتي بين ووضحتي أن غيرة المرأه هي نفسها غيرة الفتاه..وهنا يأتي سؤال ..
هل بالفعل غيرة المرأه مثل غيرة الفتاه..؟
تناقضات توضح لك الفرق بين الفتاة والمرأه

الفتاة شيء وعندما تتحول إلى زوجة(مرأه) تصبح شيئا آخر تماما


الفتاة: أنثى

الزوجة: مرأه


الفتاة: بنت بنوت
الزوجة: ستك وتاج راسك



الفتاة: تغير عليك

الزوجة: تغير منك



الفتاة: تحكي عنك لصديقتها

الزوجة: تسب فيك لوالدتها



الفتاة: تختار الأشيك

الزوجة: تختار الأغلى



الفتاة: تحب السفر

الزوجة: تحب السُفرة


الفتاة: تهتم بأظافرها

الزوجة: تأكل أظافرها


الفتاة: لا تكذب ولكنها تتجمل

الزوجة: تكذب ولا تتجمل


الفتاة: أنت تحاول مسك يدها

الزوجة: أنت تحاول مسك أعصابك


الفتاة: تقتني ما ليس عندها

الزوجة: تقتني ما ليس عند اختك ومراتك 
...............................
منقول بتصرف​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> لنجعلها دراسه هادئه للموقف أن أمكن دكتوره..جذبتني الكلمات دي..
> أقتبااس
> اخبارك بانى فتاة غيورة
> أقتبااس
> ...



اعوذ بالله ... ايه دة يا ابنى ؟؟ 
و بعدين مش اما تحب و تتجوز تبقى تحكم بدل ما انت بهدلت المرأة معاك ؟؟ 
الفرق بين المرأة و الفتاة .. ان المرأة هى الصورة الاخيرة للنضج الانثوى و الفتاة هى الصورة المتهورة المفعمة بالجنون و التسرع و الشباب .. فربما تكون فتاة بها نضج امرأة و ربما تكون امرأة تحتفظ ببقايا جنون الفتيات 
و بطل تظلم البنات احسنلك و دة اخر تحذير ليك بقا :act23:


----------



## PoNA ELLY (12 يونيو 2012)

أنا شفت فكي غيرهم 
أفكارك غير أفكارهم
عايشين هما بمشاعرهم
وحواديت وخفة دم
أنا منك اتعلمت
ولا جيت ف يوم ندمت
ومهما أنا إتألمت
كلامك يشيل الهم​


----------



## treaz (12 يونيو 2012)

* ڷيتّ ڪْڷ [ آڷخڷآيق | تّڼقڷبَ أڼتّ ••
 ۋآصير آشٰوفڪْ , ڪْڷ مٰآ شٰڤتّ : مٰخلوق ♥*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> اعوذ بالله ... ايه دة يا ابنى ؟؟
> و بعدين مش اما تحب و تتجوز تبقى تحكم بدل ما انت بهدلت المرأة معاك ؟؟
> الفرق بين المرأة و الفتاة .. ان المرأة هى الصورة الاخيرة للنضج الانثوى و الفتاة هى الصورة المتهورة المفعمة بالجنون و التسرع و الشباب .. فربما تكون فتاة بها نضج امرأة و ربما تكون امرأة تحتفظ ببقايا جنون الفتيات
> و بطل تظلم البنات احسنلك و دة اخر تحذير ليك بقا :act23:



اعوذ بالله ... 
أستعيذي براحتك..محدش يئدر يكلمك..
:smile01
ايه دة يا ابنى ؟؟ 
مـُش عارِف ايه تاا يا أُبِـنـي..هوا ايه تاا يا بنت..؟
و بعدين مش اما تحب و تتجوز تبقى تحكم بدل ما انت بهدلت المرأة معاك ؟؟ 
أنا ..نووو ..خاالث ..تاا هوا ..الكاتب الأصلي للموضوع..
انا مـُجرد ناقِل بتصرف لكلامه..روحي زعئيله هوا ..
او روحي زعئي ليوليوس 44 هو عدو المرأه هنا..
انا أقدس المرأه .. وأحترم كينونتها .
والفتاه هل مش بهدلتها ...؟ يبقا الكلام هنهم صحيح.. "المرأه والساطور" أيضا شعور غيره 
يؤدي للتئطيع والتكييس فى كيااس نيلون..

الفرق بين المرأة و الفتاة .. ان المرأة هى الصورة الاخيرة للنضج الانثوى و الفتاة هى الصورة المتهورة المفعمة بالجنون و التسرع و الشباب .. فربما تكون فتاة بها نضج امرأة و ربما تكون امرأة تحتفظ ببقايا جنون الفتيات 
مــُختلف معاكي تماما..
ان المرأة هى الصورة الاخيرة للنضج الانثوى
هناك مرأه عندها 17 سنه..بما تصدري اللقب عليها ..فتاه أم مرأه ..
أقصد فتاه تزوجت فى هذا السن..!!
وبالتالي ما نوع النضج الأنثوي الذي تحدثتي عنه..؟؟
هل هو نضج فكري .؟أم نضج بنياني.؟
أن كان نضج فكري .فتلك الفتاه لم تصل للنضج الفكري بعد .وهي لا تزال فى مرحلة ..
 الصورة المتهورة المفعمة بالجنون و التسرع و الشباب ..
كما أخبرتي حضرتك سالفاً
فربما تكون فتاة بها نضج امرأة و ربما تكون امرأة تحتفظ ببقايا جنون الفتيات 
فربما تكون فتاة بها نضج امرأة..
أيضا يأتي نفس السؤال.
.ما نوع النضج هنا ..؟هل نضج أنثوي؟ والذي لا نفهم معناه كما سألت سالفاً


و ربما تكون امرأة تحتفظ ببقايا جنون الفتيات
نأتي هنا للمرأه ذو سن السابعه عشر ..
هل تمتلك جنون الفتيات.. أم أصبحت تحتفظ ببقايا له..؟



مكبر الموضوع انا ها.. معلش ..طالبه فلسفه شويه ..أصلي بحب الفلثفه..!

و بطل تظلم البنات احسنلك و دة اخر تحذير ليك بقا
وأخيرا زكرتي الفتيات (البنات)
هل هناك قضيه أو قصه أو موقف مرفوع ضدي وتم أتهامي فيه أني قد ظلمت الفتيات (البنات) بلفظ أو فعل أو موقف أو أي شيء من هذا القبيل تم به من خلالك الصاق تهمه بعه لا يمكن أن تصدر مني وهي ظلم الفتيات دفعه واحده..انا أضعف من أن أرمق فتاه بنظره..فكيف لي أن أظلمها .. بطعن فى الطعن المؤدي لطعن كل الطعونات التي تم طعنها فى الطعن المذكور بطعن الطعون فى أحشائه اللي يفكر أن الطعن هو طعن فى الخص ..ولكن طعن فى التُهمه
:gun:
:smile01


----------



## treaz (12 يونيو 2012)

*شتَـقـــت لّـ أحــــد كَــــانَ يَفـهـمـنــــي ..
 ولكـنـــه خــذلـنـــي وابتعـــد عنـــي .. ومــا زلـــت افـكــــر فيـه !!*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 يونيو 2012)

treaz قال:


> *شتَـقـــت لّـ أحــــد كَــــانَ يَفـهـمـنــــي ..
> ولكـنـــه خــذلـنـــي وابتعـــد عنـــي .. ومــا زلـــت افـكــــر فيـه !!*



الموضوع بئا شكللو أحلي بكتيير بعد ما بقيتوا تشاركو فيه
 بصور وكلام فى نفس ذات الوئت

حلوينـ الجملتينـ بتوععكـ دوولــ..

أشتَـقـــت لّـ أحــــد كَــــانَ يَفـهـمـنــــي ..
وجاء اثنين علي الفراق أرغمني

وحل ثلاثاء بالخوف داهمني

وصرخ اربعاء بالحزن ألجمني

وهلل خميس  بعد فراق 
هلهلني

فأقبل جُمعه كالرز فلفلني 

:smile01

:bud:​


----------



## treaz (12 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> الموضوع بئا شكللو أحلي بكتيير بعد ما بقيتوا تشاركو فيه
> بصور وكلام فى نفس ذات الوئت
> 
> حلوينـ الجملتينـ بتوععكـ دوولــ..
> ...


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 يونيو 2012)

treaz قال:


> بداية العمر قال:
> 
> 
> > الموضوع بئا شكللو أحلي بكتيير بعد ما بقيتوا تشاركو فيه
> ...


----------



## treaz (12 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههه معلش بقى جمال ايام الاسبوع ماخلتنيش اخد بالى من الى بيقع


----------

